# :: ECS Tuning :: Polo Aero Rear Wiper Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Add an aerodynamic look to your Avant with our Aero Rear Wiper kit. Easy-to-install, this new Audi option is imported from its European cousin, the Polo.

Start with style; finish with function. This is one upgrade that works as good as it looks. Its beam style wiper blade conforms to the rear glass for a cleaner wipe, without blade noise or chatter.

Complete kit installs in minutes using only a box or socket wrench. Our online video shows you how.

Order your back glass beauty today.

Back Glass Beauty

Fits:
Audi All Road 2.7T/4.2L (2001-2004)
Audi B5 A4/S4 (1996-2002)
Audi C5 A6/S6 (1998-2003)
*Avant Models Only

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

